# Looking for Nub Device



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

I was reading about this device in a forum a few weeks ago that is used to hold a cigar nub so you don't burn your fingers. This is not a clip or clamp that is fairly common, this device had a screw off cap and inside was a large gauged needle that pierced through the nub like a kabob. Has anyone else heard of this and knows what it is called? The device with cap on kind of had the shape of a pyramid cigar....

Help if you can...


Mike


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

This might help
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/271130-just-harvested-new-crop.html


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Thx Jeep, that's kind of like what I saw but the one I am looking for is metal and there is a cap that goes over the needle when not in use...


Mike


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

That would be the Carlito Stoggie Nubber.


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jenady said:


> That would be the Carlito Stoggie Nubber.


Thank you Jenady, that is exactly what I was looking for. By the way I am Mike Jr. you have been talking to my Dad about our possible B&M in Wash, MO. Thanks for the kind words and offer to help out. We are getting excited I think that a Tobaccanist would do well out here. We have such a good winery crowd and quite a few local breweries, downtown Washington is a perfect place for a lounge. I have looked and looked and the closest other place I can find is in Clayton or Hazelwood, we would kind of have the market cornered for a few counties out here. Not to mention there are at least 3 to 4 golf courses that could probably use a decent local supplier....

Long Ashes,

Mike Jr.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Since you and your dad do not have access to Puff PM's yet I will say thi here.

You need to add your address to your personal profiles and wait a while before you order that nubber.

I'm just say'in...


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Heh.. Get a corn cob holder from the store..


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Jim I believe?

I have caught your drift and have updated my profile accordingly. That is a handsome collection of nubbers you have there. I appreciate your reply and I will hold off on the Carlito... ;-) who wants a metal nubber anyways. How long does it take to get the PM priveledge? Considering we are so close we will have to get together for a stogie sometime... Have you been to john G's on the riverfront in Washington yet? They have a great outdoor deck and local beer selection. Perhaps you could give me some insight on the B&M?




Mike


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Nocturnus said:


> Heh.. Get a corn cob holder from the store..


I have a few of those at the house but the wife might wrinkle her nose if I start using our utencils as cigar accessories.... They just don't get it...


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

mikesimjr said:


> Jim I believe?
> How long does it take to get the PM priveledge?
> 
> Go here, New Puffer Fish Forum and read the stickies. There is a lot of information you should know.
> ...


I have not been there. I am definitely up for a herf. My email is 
jim_davis at earthling.net. Let's discuss this there.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow Jim. Beating up the newcomers who think they're old puffers. Beatin' the old puffers and now beatin' the new ones.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Whatever you get, be it Jim's beauty, or just two ended nails in a scotch cork, be sure you get something with two points. Using a single piece of metal isn't good, since the cigar will spin around on the needle/spindle/whatever and will loosen, eventually falling off. Why the Carlito employs this flaw, has always puzzled me. The lowly tooth pick is better than that, since at least the wood stands a better chance of not spinning.

I use a corn on the cob holder.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Ditto what Don said. I bought the Carlito Nubber when it first came out and while I like it if it had 2 pins it would be perfect. After it's been in the cigar for a few minutes it tends to pinwheel and that's not a good thing when you smoke in the dark like I do...you end up smoking the wrong end and that is highly ungood.


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

Makes sense, I orginally liked the Carlito because of the metal look and it seemed durable but after seeing Jenady's nubbers I think the wood/2 pins is the way to go. Thanks to all who have put in the 2 cents...


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey Jenady,
What size blank do you need to turn those. I think I still have some large blanks from when I turned pens and such. Some of them are 1.5x1.5x6. I'll send them to you if they will work for you. I've got some exotics and maybe even some acrylics that are just sitting there.

John


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

johnmoss said:


> Hey Jenady,
> What size blank do you need to turn those. I think I still have some large blanks from when I turned pens and such. Some of them are 1.5x1.5x6. I'll send them to you if they will work for you. I've got some exotics and maybe even some acrylics that are just sitting there.
> 
> John


Thanks John. 1.5x1.5x6 should work. I normally start with 1.5x1.5x18 or 1.5x18 rounds.


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Jenady said:


> Thanks John. 1.5x1.5x6 should work. I normally start with 1.5x1.5x18 or 1.5x18 rounds.


Sorry, I know I should probably be doing this in PMs, but I can't do that yet. I plan on getting that package out to you sometime around the 2nd week of July. Sorry for the delay, but I think it's the best I can do with travel and a vacation planned. Don't want to tell you to expect it sooner and then me not be able to get it done. It will have some of the usuals in it, stuff it looks like you currently work with. Do you ever work with burls? I have a few nice squares that would make beautiful pieces if you're comfortable turning them.

John


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

johnmoss said:


> Sorry, I know I should probably be doing this in PMs, but I can't do that yet. I plan on getting that package out to you sometime around the 2nd week of July. Sorry for the delay, but I think it's the best I can do with travel and a vacation planned. Don't want to tell you to expect it sooner and then me not be able to get it done. It will have some of the usuals in it, stuff it looks like you currently work with. Do you ever work with burls? I have a few nice squares that would make beautiful pieces if you're comfortable turning them.
> 
> John


I actually have an order I am putting together that includes some Amboyna Burl. I have not turned any burl yet. My lathe may be too light weight for it.

And John, I am not in a hurry. I really appreciate you sending me the squares.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Whatever you get, be it Jim's beauty, or just two ended nails in a scotch cork, be sure you get something with two points. Using a single piece of metal isn't good, since the cigar will spin around on the needle/spindle/whatever and will loosen, eventually falling off. Why the Carlito employs this flaw, has always puzzled me. The lowly tooth pick is better than that, since at least the wood stands a better chance of not spinning.
> 
> I use a corn on the cob holder.





Cigary said:


> Ditto what Don said. I bought the Carlito Nubber when it first came out and while I like it if it had 2 pins it would be perfect. After it's been in the cigar for a few minutes it tends to pinwheel and that's not a good thing when you smoke in the dark like I do...you end up smoking the wrong end and that is highly ungood.


Ahh you guys are a couple of panty waists! Don't cha know that burnt fingers are part of the whole cigar experience???? :r :rofl: :r

Besides you wouldn't need them if you would just let your thumb and fore fingernails grow out....LOL


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

MrMayorga said:


> Ahh you guys are a couple of panty waists! Don't cha know that burnt fingers are part of the whole cigar experience???? :r :rofl: :r
> 
> Besides you wouldn't need them if you would just let your thumb and fore fingernails grow out....LOL


That will be Mr. Pantywaste to you Dan...lol. You need to try one of these nubbers as it's a great conversation piece when I am on the road travelling and people love to see them. I wish I had a half dozen on me when I do travel as I could sell em easy. I already burn my lips and moustache as it is...the smell of burning hair is not as exciting as it used to be..mg: and my lips lately are developing blisters from the heat. I tend to nub just about every cigar I have been smoking lately and my tongue feels like a barbers razor strap. I should stop smoking 3 cigars a night as I have been lately but damn...why do they have to be so good?:hungry:


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

I have been looking for a nub device too. I do not care for the Carlito with the single spear/needle. I really like the two spear design.

I have also been looking for cigar mouthpieces. I was very young when my grandfather passed, but I remember often seeing him with a cigar and he used a mouthpiece. I seem to recall it was some plastic like material, maybe even some flexible material (rubber like) not sure what. This would have been 1959 or 1960.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mikesimjr said:


> I was reading about this device in a forum a few weeks ago that is used to hold a cigar nub so you don't burn your fingers. This is not a clip or clamp that is fairly common, this device had a screw off cap and inside was a large gauged needle that pierced through the nub like a kabob. Has anyone else heard of this and knows what it is called? The device with cap on kind of had the shape of a pyramid cigar....
> 
> Help if you can...
> 
> Mike


There are many around as has been said already.:laser:
Quite frankly i like burning my fingers.:dude:


----------



## mikesimjr (Jun 20, 2010)

dasronin said:


> I have been looking for a nub device too. I do not care for the Carlito with the single spear/needle. I really like the two spear design.
> 
> I have also been looking for cigar mouthpieces. I was very young when my grandfather passed, but I remember often seeing him with a cigar and he used a mouthpiece. I seem to recall it was some plastic like material, maybe even some flexible material (rubber like) not sure what. This would have been 1959 or 1960.


Get in contact with Jenady, he has some beautiful nubbers, really top notch!!! I am very pleased with mine!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Cigary said:


> That will be Mr. Pantywaste to you Dan...lol. You need to try one of these nubbers as it's a great conversation piece when I am on the road travelling and people love to see them. I wish I had a half dozen on me when I do travel as I could sell em easy. I already burn my lips and moustache as it is...the smell of burning hair is not as exciting as it used to be..mg: and my lips lately are developing blisters from the heat. I tend to nub just about every cigar I have been smoking lately and my tongue feels like a barbers razor strap. I should stop smoking 3 cigars a night as I have been lately but damn...why do they have to be so good?:hungry:


That's just SO classic Gary! And people wonder why I love you so much :noidea:


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

Jenady - this is probably a stupid question, but how do you install the needles in those? Just drill a couple holes and epoxy them in? And how (coming from someone who's never actually worked a lathe, just watched others do so) do you ensure a decent fit of the cap to the nubber?

A visit to my folks and some time with Grumpy's lathe just might be in order...


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

StratSlinger said:


> Jenady - this is probably a stupid question, but how do you install the needles in those? Just drill a couple holes and epoxy them in? And how (coming from someone who's never actually worked a lathe, just watched others do so) do you ensure a decent fit of the cap to the nubber?
> 
> A visit to my folks and some time with Grumpy's lathe just might be in order...


You are right on about the pins. I use a small dab of Elmer's glue but they fit snug to start with.

I drill the bore of the tube and then use a boring bar to cut it to fit. I just cut some and try it until it fits.

Good luck with yours. Let us know how it comes out.


----------

